# Redfish Mayhem!



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Well sometimes you head out with one idea and end up doing something different. Fri morning I was taking Jason from Arkansas kayak fishing and the plan was to troll for kings and then bottom bump for snapper & grouper. As soon as we got out to our fishing grounds we saw birds diving and fish busting the surface, as we got closer we saw redfish everywhere! There were spanish mixed in and sharks jumping out of the water, it was quite a sight! Jason hooked up right away and the action stayed hot all morning. He did really well and handled the fish and being in a kayak like a pro, I still cant believe he'd never been in a kayak. Here is a little video I put together, be sure and watch about 1 min into it when I get some underwater shots of all the reds...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal! Great video.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Great post!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! Great video footage.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Awsome!!!*


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's an awesome video!!! Way to put em on fish


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Love the underwater shots!! Awesome video!!


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Sweet video. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

You had lotsa fun..................

Robin


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

WOW! Simply amazing!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome! That is so cool. I didn't know redfish schooled offshore like that.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Good work linda


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

You can never take him out again cause no matter what you catch, you can't top that outing. Great pics and video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

That was awesome Linda thanks


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Linda Kyle and I ran into a school that big in the gulf Friday morning there were hundreds of reds and jacks and tarpon and sharks! It was the craziest thing I've ever seen!

Chase


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

great video, nice bulls


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice! Where were you fishing exactly?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I cant tell you "exactly"...lol j/k we were about 3/4 mile off of Panama City Beach.


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

haha didn't think so "exactly," but thanks! I'm still new to the area and been trying a lot of different spots. Seems the schools of spanish have left due to colder water around here, taking the kings with them. I hear Cobia have been hitting because of the change though...


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Szoccer said:


> haha didn't think so "exactly," but thanks! I'm still new to the area and been trying a lot of different spots. Seems the schools of spanish have left due to colder water around here, taking the kings with them. I hear Cobia have been hitting because of the change though...


I'm confused


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Szoccer said:


> haha didn't think so "exactly," but thanks! I'm still new to the area and been trying a lot of different spots. Seems the schools of spanish have left due to colder water around here, taking the kings with them. I hear Cobia have been hitting because of the change though...


I'm not sure about all that... normally the kings will seek out deeper water cause it's to hot this time of year. The spanish have been thick over here in PCB but the king bite has been slow. The bite usually picks back up next month. The kings will also move into the bays and you can catch them at Ft Pickens pier and around 3 mile bridge, try a menhaden under a balloon and let it drift under the bridge...I have heard of a few Cobia being caught, normally you can catch them on wrecks after the run, but a few were seen swimming west just 2 weeks ago off of PCB pier, strange!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That's a mess of reds , Nice fish Linda. I still gotta make it out with ya sometime.


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

FishGolfDrink said:


> I'm confused


Sorry...there were schools of spanish everywhere just about a week or 2 ago, which I assumed king mackerel were following them. The water temperature has cooled down significantly, especially around me, and I have been hearing reports of people catching keeper Cobia. Cobia generally get caught a lot down here when the water cools down a bit i spring and fall, and you don't often catch them this time of year quite so much as in the reports I have been hearing.

Another note on that, the bigger Cobia are generally caught farther North, again with colder waters.

Also, thanks for the tips Linda, good to hear some expert advice and I will definitely try those spots soon for Kings. I think my Cobia theory is right with the colder water, but could be a number of other reasons, and I claim to be no expert on this area haha. I also heard about the oil rigs in Alabama (I think Mobile Bay). I plan on trying this if the paddle isn't more than a few miles? Hear there's good reds among other things around them


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

*NICE VIDEO !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: GOPRO I ASSUME ?*


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope just my Olympus tough 3000 - it takes pretty good video. I do want to get a drift video camera though, like a gopro but it's remote control


----------

